# Best way to sort this paint



## lucky118 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a bit of a problem with my paintwork. I am 90% sure this has developed within the 2 years i have had the car; which i find unusual considering i am careful when i wash the car and use proper procedures.

The paintwork overall is ok but these 2 areas really let the car down a lot.

Does anyone have any idea how to remedy this and what has caused it? Around the fuel tank the one part looks a little like lacquer peel possibly?





I fear re spray may be the only remedy? If so any guestimates to what would need to be resprayed and cost?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi chum,

Does anyone open/close the door while holding the keys in their hand? What's the passenger's side like? If it's not the same, I'd guess it's caused by whomever is driving the car. I'd say the area around the filler cap is caused by carelessness on someone's part too chum. 

I'd say a bit of wet sanding would improve it but if you're looking for perfection a respray would be the way to go. Before that though, I'd find out who is inflicting this damage, otherwise it'll just happen again. 

Good luck, hope you get it sorted. 

Cooks


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like the panels have had a respray with cheap materials. 

The lacquer doesn't have any uv protection, causing it to fail. 

On another note, I feel sorry for the cars that park next to you!!


----------



## lucky118 (Sep 22, 2015)

Cookies said:


> Hi chum,
> 
> Does anyone open/close the door while holding the keys in their hand? What's the passenger's side like? If it's not the same, I'd guess it's caused by whomever is driving the car. I'd say the area around the filler cap is caused by carelessness on someone's part too chum.
> 
> ...


Hi. I am the owner and no I would never even dream of it. Same for fuel cap area - I'm very careful with the nozzle and I'm also careful with any fuel spill.

Thanks for the input


----------



## lucky118 (Sep 22, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> Looks like the panels have had a respray with cheap materials.
> 
> The lacquer doesn't have any uv protection, causing it to fail.
> 
> On another note, I feel sorry for the cars that park next to you!!


That could be the case then. The door damage was also on the car when I got it and it really needs fixing. Car is an audi tt 225. Not sure what an earth they did to that part of the door. I'm guessing from a garage wall or similar. Hope it wasn't someone's poor car!

could a body shop sort all of this? - well I guess they could but for a nice large sum!

Edit: car isn't all doom and gloom I should add. Just these are the two horrible areas and really let it down when I have it shining and I currently am almost preferring it dirty as it stands out less!


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

For the best result it would need a respraying, wet and flat will only reduce it but it looks to far gone a for a quick fix.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I agree it needs painting as a guesstimate ball park £400


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yep thats a cheap n nasty paintjob

next time someones telling you a bandit can come and paint your car in mid winter in the driveway , or the place down the road will do it for cheap , thats whats happens


----------



## lucky118 (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks for the replies guys, i will stress again i myself have not done any of the damage to the car and nor have i got a spray job for it. 

Effectively you seem to collectively be saying that it would appear that the fuel cap area in particular has had a crappy pain job in the past which is now degrading.

I will look into getting them resprayed. Im a bit of a beginner with regards to resprays but would they need to do the whole panel or could it be isolated and blended? ( i realise there are probably ways of making it work either way)


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Whole panel will need doing, any decent bodyshop would want to do the whole side.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

steveo3002 said:


> yep thats a cheap n nasty paintjob
> 
> next time someones telling you a bandit can come and paint your car in mid winter in the driveway , or the place down the road will do it for cheap , thats whats happens


I paint cars on driveways in winter :lol:


----------



## lucky118 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok thanks guys,

in a slight dilemma. I fancy a different car within the next 6 months. lets just put a number to the price of the car of between £3500 and 4000.

lets say i sort this and a couple of usual stone chips on front bumper im probably looking at minimum of £500 i would guess.

What would you do? Not trying to be cheap on the car but dont want to spend money if im not convinced it will ever be got back. 

Main reason im saying this is that i know im pretty OCD although to me these marks are pretty bad to be fair but i know a lot of people buying cars would hardly notice certain marks (maybe not in this case) but you hopefully catch my drift..


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

run a buffer over it before you sell it , touch in anything you can neatly with a brush 

not worth spending 500 to get knocked down still


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

What stevo said above. I'd give it a wet sand with 2000 and 3000 grit wet and dry, then polish. 90% of folk won't care of its there or not. 

Hope you get sorted chum. 

Cooks


----------

